# Offset Detailing Essex Brand New BMW M2 Detail, Forum Mod Soul Boy 68's Own Car!!!



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

The first of two brand new Long Beach Blue BMW M2's booked in back to back for new car details. This one in particular received Kamikaze Collection Infinity Wax with the wheels removed and coated with Gyeon Rim inside and out as well as the brake calipers.

Wheels refitted with centre caps, M badge, valves and locking wheel bolts all in alignment and torqued to factory specs. Tyres coated with Gyeon.

Interior mats wet vacced with 'chequered flag' effect to go with the 'detonator' exhaust remote, TRACK MODE is actually is deafening and sounds absolutely stunning!!! Inner glass cleaned with Valet Pro.

Engine bay cleaned and dressed with Aerospace 303. Carbon fibre exterior parts and carbon exhaust tips also coated with Infinity Wax.

M Performance back box, exterior glass coated with Gyeon products.

These cars have such a massive booty in person and was a pleasure to work on. Fully wrapped prior to customer collection.

Roll on the next Long Beach Blue M2!

HD Video






Pictures

What would you pick? Previous A45AMG finished in Kamikaze Collection ISM Coat awaiting collection (popped up the wrap to show it's ****) 




Coatings of choice.








Chequered flag styles.









Got pipes?










Trust me.... Track mode is f**king loud... and beautiful...



Fully wrapped ready for Soul Boy 68!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

You jammy git SB.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

:argie: Wow Daryl, I am over the moon with what I have seen on the pictures and video shoot,you have done me proud fella, it will feel like I am taking delivery of the car all over again but this time the quality is ramped up 100%. I want to know from you how the hell you got the chequered effect on those matts, you have to educate me on this. The work you always do to other customers cars is awesome but when it's my very own then it obviously feels very special. Well done my man. :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Very nice indeed, m3 door mirrors ?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ultra Detail said:


> Very nice indeed, m3 door mirrors ?


I bought the mirrors from a company called Auto ID, they were specifically designed and manufactured for the M2.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I bought the mirrors from a company called Auto ID, they were specifically designed and manufactured for the M2.


It looks better for it :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow. Absolutely stunning work. SB - you're going to have to buy another car to keep this one good 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice centre cap alighnment,


----------



## leecarey212 (Oct 7, 2015)

That car looks phenomenal mate . 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Wow. Absolutely stunning work. SB - you're going to have to buy another car to keep this one good
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Tell me about it cookies, after seeing the brilliant work Daryl has done, I don't want to get the car dirty :lol: the job he did is worth every penny.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Tell me about it cookies, after seeing the brilliant work Daryl has done, I don't want to get the car dirty :lol: the job he did is worth every penny.


Cheers Rob see you tomorrow! Then it's another brand new Long Beach Blue M2 for a monster detail, so stay tuned! :thumb::buffer:


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks an absolute weapon, amazing!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Offset Detailing said:


> Trust me.... Track mode is f**king loud... and beautiful...


This statement is useless without a video 

Stunning work as usual fella, SB I'm sure people will think there's something wrong with you with the grin you'll constantly have on your face when you collect it.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is one superb car S.B.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

gibbo555 said:


> This statement is useless without a video
> 
> Stunning work as usual fella, SB I'm sure people will think there's something wrong with you with the grin you'll constantly have on your face when you collect it.


Get SB to put a video up, we were too busy gassing on collection :lol::thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Offset Detailing said:


> Get SB to put a video up, we were too busy gassing on collection :lol::thumb:


Lol SB, you heard the man!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great car and work as always


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Great car and work as always


Cheers!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

gibbo555 said:


> Lol SB, you heard the man!


You can go on you tube, there are plenty of videos showcasing the engine sound, however even a video wouldn't do it justice, you have to hear it in person, however the videos will give you an idea, I could of exaggerate it but Daryl has heard it with his own ears so he can be more impartial. I have heard the engine sound from the A45 AMG that Daryl worked on and I actually think it's louder than my M2 where I think M2 has more of a loud bass to it, that's the best way I can discribe it, I am sure Daryl will agree.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

stangalang said:


> Great car and work as always


I am sure you will get to work on am M2 at some stage Matt then you can tell us all your thoughts on it. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

gibbo555 said:


> This statement is useless without a video
> 
> Stunning work as usual fella, SB I'm sure people will think there's something wrong with you with the grin you'll constantly have on your face when you collect it.


My grin was even better than when I first collected it, that's because it's been prepped up the proper way by Daryl, as you can imagine my grin was like this


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

As I put on your original thread SB, Daryl's work is stunning and he's achieved the impossible - making your perfect car even better :argie::thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You can go on you tube, there are plenty of videos showcasing the engine sound, however even a video wouldn't do it justice, you have to hear it in person, however the videos will give you an idea, I could of exaggerate it but Daryl has heard it with his own ears so he can be more impartial. I have heard the engine sound from the A45 AMG that Daryl worked on and I actually think it's louder than my M2 where I think M2 has more of a loud bass to it, that's the best way I can discribe it, I am sure Daryl will agree.


Both bloody loud!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

SBM said:


> As I put on your original thread SB, Daryl's work is stunning and he's achieved the impossible - making your perfect car even better :argie::thumb:


HAHA cheers SBM very nice of you to say so! :car:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

That is stunning work, and the motor is freekin awesome


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DLGWRX02 said:


> That is stunning work, and the motor is freekin awesome


Thank you my friend, I am really happy with the car and Daryl's work.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looks great SB and nice work Daryl. :thumb:

Loving the exhaust! :argie:

Alan W


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers Alan, wait till you see the one in at the moment, massive detail!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Awesome work Daryl!! SB I LOVE THIS CAR ❤

And come on Daryl, how on earth do you chequer mats?? This is a Jedi Detailing trick I need to know!! 

Car looks incredible Soul Boy, enjoy it fella.


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

I keep seeing your work and start feeling more and more that I want this done on mine! Any chance you do discounts for DW members? (Hehe!)

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well done Daryl:thumb:
Car looks stunning soul boy:argie: how's the Cheshire Cat smile


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Offset Detailing said:


> Cheers Alan, wait till you see the one in at the moment, massive detail!


Thanks Daryl! I'll keep an eye out for that. :thumb:

Awesome cars and definitely one of the best 'M' models in many years! 

Alan W


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely that, one the same locally which is just awesome, looks a great job by you as well.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Thanks Daryl! I'll keep an eye out for that. :thumb:
> 
> Awesome cars and definitely one of the best 'M' models in many years!
> 
> Alan W


PPF went on today, looks great! Will be live very soon


----------

